# Latest HDRs



## guzziknight (Jul 2, 2011)

Here are some shots taken on my motorcycle trip up the Blue Ridge Parkway last week. All were taken with my Olympus E-P1 with 14-42mm kit lens. As always, C&C is appreciated.

1. Sunrise, Blue Ridge Parkway




2. Ravens Roost, Blue Ridge Parkway




3. Sunrise on Moto Guzzi, Blue Ridge Parkway




4. Bald River Falls




The rest can be found here:

Blue Ridge Parkway Tour, 2011 - Yaniv Adir's Photos


----------



## O0oDC (Jul 2, 2011)

very nice, beautiful locations. 3rd and 4th seem a little over saturated to me.


----------



## Over Exposed (Jul 3, 2011)

#2 is from my old home place. just down the cruise from humpback rocks. The weather systems running through that valley were amazing, and the sunsets were often times HUGE through there.


----------



## guzziknight (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been up and down the BRP about a dozen times, but that was the first time I stopped at Ravens Roost. One of the more interesting overlooks, that's for sure.


----------

